# Signs of Patriotism!



## Greg (Sep 17, 2001)

There's been signs of patriotism all over the country since last Tuesday's tragedy. This past weekend, many folks raised American flags over the summits of the White Mountains. On the bottom of the Home page there is an image of a flag raised on Mount Eisenhower. There was also a very large flag raised on Mount Liberty.

These signs of patriotism as well as other displays all over the country show just how strong and unified we are. It makes me proud to be an American. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the friends and family of the victims of this tragedy.


God Bless America!


----------



## RJ (Sep 17, 2001)

My wife and I climbed Mt Monroe via the Ammonoosuc Ravine Trail on Saturday and were moved by the amount of hikers who carried American flags with them.


----------



## pedxing (Sep 17, 2001)

It looks to me like this website is being hacked as I write this.  I clicked on the link and there is a message begining with the bold headline "all your banners are belong to us."

It seems like someone has the sophistication to hack a website, but doesn't know how to use spell check.


----------



## pedxing (Sep 17, 2001)

Wow!  Hack attack over!  That was interesting!  Did they hack into an ad banner or what?


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2001)

I've uploaded the correct file and notified my ISP. Thanks pedxing.


----------



## moto (Sep 18, 2001)

> On 2001-09-17 10:30, RJ wrote:
> My wife and I climbed Mt Monroe via the Ammonoosuc Ravine Trail on Saturday and were moved by the amount of hikers who carried American flags with them.



If you had any sophistication or the ability to use a spell check(Note: this is all being said with emmient sarcasm and is not meant to offend or insult you in anyway...im only trying to be funny...and i stress trying) you would know that the quote "all you banners are belong to us" is play on the quote "all your base are belong to us" the slogan for a very poorly translated japanese nintendo game from the eighties. 
Mike


----------



## RJ (Sep 19, 2001)

I fail to see your sophomoric point.


----------



## moto (Sep 19, 2001)

oh wow...i feel like an ass...that was a quote from the wrong message...it was soposed to be a quote from the guy who was talking about the website being hacked..i am truly sorry for the mistake.


----------



## RJ (Sep 20, 2001)

That is perfectly ok, motto. After I posted my reply I realized your mistake. No harm, no foul.


----------



## pedxing (Sep 21, 2001)

Mr. Moto:

Actually, I did get the joke with "All your banners are belong to us."  

Anyone with any sophistication regarding language will realize that the sentence "all your banners are belong to us" does not contain any spelling errors.  You are "soposed" to be able to distinguish spelling from grammar.


----------



## pedxing (Sep 21, 2001)

By the way Mr. Moto: I am glad you gained some insight!

(LOL! I am just dishing it back in kind. No genuine offense taken or intended)


----------

